# Quieter DVC Property?



## Danette (Aug 30, 2008)

I am interested in trading into a DVC property next October/November - high school graduation trip for DS (yeah he graduates in May, but the weather and crowds will be much more favorable later in the year - not to mention the ability to trade . . . )
So, it will be me, DH, DS, and possibly another teen.  We want to see the Magic Kingdom, Epcot, and maybe a couple of others.  I don't know how much time is needed to enjoy each without rushing?
My question is related to the resorts - I did read the reviews, but would like to know which of the properties are quieter or more adult-oriented?  Being Disney I know there will be kids everywhere, but are there some resorts that attract fewer families with small kids?

TIA - Danette


----------



## Colorado Belle (Aug 31, 2008)

October Nov is Food and Wine Festival which isn't really kid oriented. However lots of DVC owners visit during that time so I'm not sure how many choices you will find in trade.  

It's also when school is in for most kids...so I don't think there will be a whole lot of difference in the DVC resorts during that time (tho Food and winers tend to try to stay at BCV or BWV for the easy access to Epcot.

As for how many days not to rush...At the very least 1 day each park. If you decide to partake in Food and Wine stuff, probably need two days or a day and half for Epcot.  So, MK, epcot, Animal Kingdom and Disney Studios..at least 4 park tickets.


----------



## littlestar (Aug 31, 2008)

I think Old Key West and Saratoga are quieter because they don't have interior hallways like the DVC's that are connected to Walt Disney World hotels. SSR and OKW are condo style. Whereas Beach Club, Boardwalk, Wilderness Lodge, and Animal Kingdom Lodge all are attached to WDW hotels. 

The first site below has various room tours of the DVC's:

http://www.tagrel.com/dvc.shtml

This site has DVC room tours on the left side of the page:

http://allears.net/acc/dvc.htm

SSR and OKW are the easiest resorts to get via an Interval exchange.


----------



## capjak (Aug 31, 2008)

*Teens*

Eventhough not "quieter" for teens (I have two), I think BCV and BWV and SSR are the best.


----------



## BWV Dreamin (Aug 31, 2008)

capjak said:


> Eventhough not "quieter" for teens (I have two), I think BCV and BWV and SSR are the best.



I have to agree here. With teens, the Epcot resorts will be the best for them, plus they can walk to two theme parks. There are many places to eat, and just the overall feel on the boardwalk is great. My young adults love this area.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 31, 2008)

Danette said:


> My question is related to the resorts - I did read the reviews, but would like to know which of the properties are quieter or more adult-oriented?  Being Disney I know there will be kids everywhere, but are there some resorts that attract fewer families with small kids?



My answer is:

Non-DVC = Grand Floridian

DVC = OKW


----------



## dvc_john (Aug 31, 2008)

I think both OKW and SSR would be the quieter resorts.

I also think that both OKW and SSR would be the easiest resorts to get a trade into.

eta: should have read littlestar's post first. Ditto what was said there.


----------



## Danette (Aug 31, 2008)

*Thank you!*

Thank you all for the information.  Looking at the links provided by littlestar - both SSR and OKW have both dedicated and lock-off two bedrooms?  I could not find anything that mentions how many of each, so my best bet is to request both and possibly see a 2-bedroom during flexchange I can upgrade to?  Or is a 2-bedroom not likely at all?

Danette  

Aaah - found the number of rooms on mouseowners!


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 1, 2008)

Getting a 2BR in October or November shouldn't be so tough if you are trading with a decent 2BR.


----------



## icydog (Sep 1, 2008)

October and November are big times at WDW. Forget any of the Epcot resorts they will never show up. Two bdrms are hard to get except for the week BEFORE Thanksgiving when there is a lot of inventory. I love OKW it is our favorite of the DVC resorts. Big rooms, the biggest of all the DVC resorts, the nicest, layback, attitude you will ever find. Our teens loved the autonomy of the busses. They took busses everywhere and we never worried because they remained on Disney property. They had a blast and so did we. We went so many times the kids could give tours themselves and they did.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 1, 2008)

We thought Wilderness Lodge Villas was the quietest.  We loved the location, the decor, and the ability to take the boat to Magic Kingdom.  

If you choose Old Key West, the buses go through that entire place, and they are very noisy, so ask for a unit that is somewhere away from the bus routes.  It is a quiet place.  I also liked Saratoga Springs, and it was extremely quiet.  We didn't hear anyone above us or in the halls.


----------



## icydog (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes, VWL is very quiet but very hard to get in an exchange. You were lucky you got in Cindy. I love that resort second best to OKW. You always look at the map before moving into a DVC room to make sure the buses don't run outside your door. Many years ago we learned that the busses will drive you nuts if you don't stay away from them. There are so many rooms that are not affected by bus traffic that a choice will be easy.


----------



## tashamen (Sep 2, 2008)

I got an exchange into a 2BR at OKW very quickly earlier this year for the week of October 17th during F&W - it was an easy trade.  I agree that the Epcot resorts would be tough for 2BRs.


----------



## Danette (Sep 2, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks again for the information - I will let you know when the trade comes through.  I've been reading up on WDW and the area - we are really excited!
But first, DH and I are going diving in Bonaire :whoopie: 
So many vacations, so little time . . . 

Danette


----------

